# Why o much Paprika in rubs .....



## goliath (Dec 24, 2013)

im in northern Canada and just not used to seeing SO MUCH paprika in these rub recipes.....

is it for color, flavor, HELP ME OUT !!!!!


----------



## palladini (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep, both!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!

I think paprika is a mood enhancer too! That and cayenne pepper seem to work as "happy dust" or something very mood boosting! (To me). Enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 30, 2013)

RACKRAT said:


> im in northern Canada and just not used to seeing SO MUCH paprika in these rub recipes.....
> 
> is it for color, flavor, HELP ME OUT !!!!!


Without Paprika!... Who would want to eat anything that does not have that beautiful red coloration when it has finished smoking...LOL!


----------



## goliath (Dec 30, 2013)

FAIR ENOUGH !!!!!
thats why i ask these questions. up here i know 2 people with pellet grills, NO RF grill/smokers at all, its propane gas barbeques or nothing, the odd Kamado egg is showing up. i am getting a pellet grill as my next grill. my buddy up here has the dealership i guess you could say for Louisiana Grills. so im getting one from him. im just not sure about stick burners. looks like great flavor but labor intensive to burn up 1 steak for yourself...

that is what i love about this site ... so much to learn and everyone shares !!!!!!!


----------

